# Rolex or Omega or Breitling or Panerai



## GhostReaction

I m getting another watch.

Should it be the :
-Rolex Submariner
-Omega Planet Ocean
-Breitling Superocean
-Panerai Luminor Marina

It will need to last till I m old and be handed down to my grand children


----------



## EricMack

GR - buy what YOU really like. One of them must speak to you more than the others. They are all fine watches. Your grandchildren will cherish it coming from you even if it is just a Timex. Its most important that it serves your needs, and besides, you may well get hooked on mechanical watches and *need* to get several, I know I got hooked for quite a while. Feel free to PM me, I can answer specific questions for you.


----------



## GhostReaction

The Omega PO in orange really screams at me for attention, but i m still considering.
Among these watches which will most likely to drop much in value after say 40 years down the road?


----------



## John N

I have a Rolex GMT Master II and I suggest the Omega. Nothing wrong with the Rolex, but I think the Omega is the same quality but at about half the price.

FWIW, they make an Omega Seamaster in titanium, which sounds pretty trick. I also like the Seamaster GMT with the white dial. Very classy.

-john


Edit: Regarding the value - my guess is the Rolex would retain resale value better, but I don't think that is a useful way to look at it.


----------



## EricMack

John N said:


> Edit: Regarding the value - my guess is the Rolex would retain resale value better, but I don't think that is a useful way to look at it.


 
John - I certainly believe holding its value is a facet of the equation which should be considered. Perhaps not the most important factor, but not unimportant either. My son will probably appreciate that his old man had the forsight to seek out a Red Submariner :naughty:


----------



## helios

Great choice in watches!

I have a gold/steel Rolex Submariner and it's by far the best watch I have ever owned. Nothing holds its value like a Rolex. I also have an Omega Speedmaster and its definitely not in the same league as my Rolex. The Rolex gains about 2 seconds per day and the Omega losses about 12 seconds per day. I also have a Breitling Aerospace and the caliber failed on it after 6 years. So I'm pretty disappointed in Breitling but my experience is limited to that one watch. The Panerai seems like a nice watch but it also seems like a fad watch (big is in now but will it be 20 years from now?). You need to go to a fine watch shop and try each one on since comfort can be huge factor. My vote is for the Rolex with its proven reliability, resale value, and comfort. 

Any way you decide, you can't really go wrong with any of these great watches.


----------



## nethiker

I have a Breitling that I've worn for the last 15 years. I chose it over the Rolex way back when to avoid the prejudice that can come with a status brand. you might avoid the leather band as I found they wore out quickly with my hard use. It has been an excellent watch for me, only now being replaced with a Marathon GP because I was looking for something lighter for everyday wear. If you are interested in the Breitling, I would recommend checking it out at Costco.com. They seem to be almost $200 cheaper than watchesplanet.com.


----------



## mossyoak

panerai they dont lose value at all most increase best watch ive ever had.


----------



## Flea Bag

It depends if you're after just the external looks or the technical excellence of the watch.

I'm sorry to say this mossyoak but I was going to advise GhostReaction against the Panerai. Its looks are unique but the Panerai technically isn't that good anymore.

If you want timekeeping accuracy, the Rolex is really good. I can't speak for the Breitling you chose but I know the Breitling Chronographs are good and solid because of the movements they use. Some Omegas are really good value for money but some should be avoided. I dont' know anything about the Planet Ocean model.

Overall, I'd say the safest bet is the Rolex if you want it to last and last.

I also wouldn't expect any of these watches to increase in price.


----------



## GhostReaction

What about the Green bezeled rolex? I saw it a while ago at a jewelry shop.


----------



## Flea Bag

GhostReaction said:


> What about the Green bezeled rolex? I saw it a while ago at a jewelry shop.



Were you asking me? Sorry but I'm not familiar enough with the Rolex range to know them by colour. Got a model name or picture I could refer to?


----------



## GadgetTravel

GhostReaction said:


> The Omega PO in orange really screams at me for attention, but i m still considering.
> Among these watches which will most likely to drop much in value after say 40 years down the road?




Buy the one you like on your wrist. It isnt an investment, it is something you will wear most days. There isnt any sake in buying something that will be worth a hundred dollars more in 40 years compared to buying something you will like wearing more for 40 years.

I would say that in terms of being overpriced for the quality I would rate the ones you mentioned as Panerai, Rolex, Breitling and Omega. In other words I think there is more hype added to the price of Panerai than to Omega. All are fine watches though that will last and you will enjoy. I generally prefer Breitling of those 4, but the Omega PO is really a stunner in my opinion.


----------



## Omega Man

Chicks love an Omega man...:lolsign:
Maybe one day I'll be able to afford one. I'm wondering where NikolaTesla is on this thread, I bet he'd have lots to say about this situation.


----------



## dbedit

With the watches you have listed, I think you have presented a good question so here is my opinion. First, these are not watches these are all pieces of jewelry that tell time so the value is relative. A Rolex will hold more of its original purchase price because it is a very recognizable brand, and as such it also becomes a target for would be thieves. If you travel to an area where that my be a concern look for one of the less recognizable brands. From the time you put a Rolex on you can see and feel the quality. Also from a reputable dealer a good used Rolex will retain most if not all the price you pay for it today. The others have not proven that fact at this time. For an everyday watch I do not think you can go wrong with the Omega the quality and looks of the watch are equal to the Rolex just not the brand recognition or the price. The other two are both quality watches and have the "in" factor today as being very sought after by those that want something different. I have 3 of the four watches listed above. If they all had to go but one I would keep the Rolex because I know it may be passed on by family members who may not understand quality watches but I know will understand the brand name.


----------



## stockae92

i would go with the rolex

and unless you dive (then go with the sub), i would go with the GMT II

rolex has inhouse movement, rich history and craftsmanship, and hold its value pretty nicely


----------



## yoshman

My Opinion...

1. Rolex Submariner
2. Panerai Luminor Marina
3. Omega Planet Ocean
4. Breitling Superocean

If you want a watch that retains it's value - don't buy one that Costo or Sam's club sells. That ruins the reputation of that watch. It would no longer be considered an "exclusive" watch. Anyway, just my opinion.


----------



## RemingtonBPD

Breitling are my favorite...if I had the cash I would be wearing one.


----------



## Lynxis

GhostReaction said:


> I m getting another watch.
> 
> Should it be the :
> -Rolex Submariner
> -Omega Planet Ocean
> -Breitling Superocean
> -Panerai Luminor Marina
> 
> It will need to last till I m old and be handed down to my grand children


 
I am a Swiss-trained Watchmaker.
ROLEX is the way to go for many reasons.


----------



## CLHC

The "green bezel" Rolex Submariner is a special limited edition one if I remember correctly, with Rolesor.

Nice choice of watches I must say and the comments already given are sound ones. I had Rolex Datejust that I wore for 11~12 years. When the winding mechanism did break (my fault) the cost to repair was in the $700.00USD~$800.00USD range. The synthetic crystal sapphire had a small chip and the cost to replace was $350.00USD. I decided to sell it to a local jeweler here. He offered me $2500.00USD (paid $4500.00USD brand new from Tourneau) for it in the condition that it was and with the knowledge that it had to be repaired. That was 7 years ago when I sold it. So I'd say that the Rolex does hold its value even after more than TEN (10) years of ownership!


----------



## mossyoak

green bezeled submariner is a 50th anniversary rolex submariner nothing else is different

i must explain that the reason for my bias to panerai is that my grandfather gave it to me so for me nothing is better. but yes rolexes are probably the best of the bunch my dad seems to like his. and if im not wrong i would say the breitling is the most accurate but might not be the most durable of the four


----------



## Chronos

Wow, tough choices. I have a 16 year old Rolex Datejust and a 6 mos. old Breitling SuperOcean (Steelfish).

I love them both. My Rolex has been troublefree and makes me smile every time I put it on. It will be a family heirloom. It is a dream come true.

My wife bought me the Breitling last year as a 15th anniversary gift. I've always wanted a diver's watch and she obliged. This is a heavy duty piece of equipment, with capabilities far exceeding mine. The helium gas release valve generates so many questions. It is another family heirloom to be.

I never even considered a watch an investment, but when I found out recently what my Rolex appraised for I was stunned. I would go Rolex, Breitling, Omega, then Panerai.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Rolex Submariner.


----------



## cue003

I like the Rolex Submariner Date and the Panerai. But my favorite Rolex is a white gold Daytona with black mother of pearl dial with diamond hour markers.


----------



## helios

Yes, the Submariner is my choice for heirloom quality and 'makes you smile' when you wear it watch. However, my everyday wear watch is a Ball GMT. It is shock resistant, anti-magnetic, waterproof to 100m, and has a quality ETA Swiss movement. Best of all it has 54 tritium microvials for night-time visibility. A true flashaholics watch!


----------



## cy

for long term value, Rolex is the way to go. 

for pure performance, I know it's not on your list but go with TSAR or GSAR


----------



## Bucky

Omega PO. 

Personally, although the Sub and the PO both have bold timeless looks, I like the look of the PO better than the Sub. If I was going to get a Rolex though, I would consider the SeaDweller instead. On the SD I like the white date wheel, lack of "fisheye," overall look, increased depth rating, and the fact that it is not quite as common as the Sub.

Remember that the PO will probably run you half of what the SD or Sub will cost so if it is close, I would think the PO would warrant strong consideration.

Bucky


----------



## Lee1959

Having had a few watches in that price range over the years, and a few from several of those companies, and having sold them all off and enjoying other much cheaper watches just as much if not more because of the less worry factor of scratching etc... I would if buying another in that price class buy one that at least might save my hide some day. The Brietling Emergency Mission transponder watch. I like it better than the Emergency because of no digital display.

http://www.finestwatches.com/breitling-page-10.html


----------



## GadgetTravel

What is your price range by the way? If you are looking for a super quality sport watch you should probably take a look at the Jaeger Master Compressor series and the Audemars Piquet Royal Oak series. Both are sport watches that are a major notch up in quality from the watches you mentioned. A Master Compressor (depending on the model) will not be much if any more than a Panerai or a Rolex, but again, are on the very top tier of watches. The Royal Oaks are as well but will run more by a couple grand. The Royal Oak is really THE sport watch. Rolexes, Breitlings, Omegas and Panerias are not on the same level as the Jaegers and APs or for that matter Vacheron Constantin and Patek Philippe although the Pateks in particular have nosebleed prices.


----------



## mossyoak

have you considered the ball hydrocarbon engineer? its a work of art lots of tritium and looks very business


----------



## cy

Patek Philippe, IWC and Rolex comes to mind as heirloom grade watches. Solid gold watches of any mfg will hold value. 

My dad left me a plain rolex that monetary value is of little importance.


----------



## frisco

Omega Seamaster Chrono- in Ti

Thats how I roll !!!


----------



## GhostReaction

I have indeed considered a BALL hydrocarbon before, but after serious considering I strike it off my list for now. I do wish to get it later in spirit of a true flashaholic 

But for now I will keep my piority option to the 4 listed.

I regard fine watches as the only piece of jewelery that I will ever put on. 

Ladies will have all sort of "bling bling" to spent on and parade with. 
We, MEN, deserve a good watch at one point of our lives :nana:


----------



## GhostReaction

The very exact reason this thread was made. 

I wanna be a good granddad one day, and my first grandson will appreciate and be bias of the one fine watch that I ll leave behind for him. 



mossyoak said:


> I must explain that the reason for my bias to panerai is that my grandfather gave it to me so for me nothing is better.


----------



## Datasaurusrex

Rolex, your grandson will appreciate your proper choice


----------



## Woods

I love my SuperOcean and I'll never sell it but I'm in the market for a nice used SMP as well. Rolex and Panerai just don't do anything for me.


----------



## GadgetTravel

*Perhaps my dream sportwatch....*

Any suggestions on numbers for lotto 

They have it here:
http://www.alanfurman.com/noframes/apiguet1.html

It is model:
Tourbillon
25969PT.OO.1105PT.01

And what a deal, $113,000 or so off list. Hard to turn down. 

In general love the Royal Oaks, most are a lot closer to Rolexes or Breitlings in price. I have a Breitling Navitimer and like it a lot, but the Royal Oaks are top dog with the possible exception of the Patek Nautilis, but I just dont like the looks of those particular Pateks. 

I would still go with the Omega of your choices, get it for what you like. Not for someone not born yet. They will like it because it was yours, not for any other reason.


----------



## GhostReaction

*Re: Perhaps my dream sportwatch....*

Thanks for the words 

I just returned from the watch store and the prices:

Panerai Luminor Marina = $5950 

Rolex Sub with date = $4555

Omega Planet Ocean = $2640

Breitling Superocean = $1920


Others that caught my attention:

Rolex GMT = $4555

Rolex SeaDweller = $4710

Omega Seamaster GMT = $2640

Breitling Chrono Avenger = $2880

I guess I m striking out the Panerai since it doesnt got enough good mentions here.






GadgetTravel said:


> I would still go with the Omega of your choices, get it for what you like. Not for someone not born yet. They will like it because it was yours, not for any other reason.


----------



## guncollector

If value-retention is a concern, then you're only sure bets are *Patek Philippe *and *Rolex*. And, yes, *Panerai* is also up there, but they are a relatively-speaking a newer player--and 15-20 years down the road...who knows?

No other production watches over thier "range of offerings"--as opposed to the stratospherically-priced tourbillons from a variety of manufacturers or super-limited editions--will retain value like the aforementioned makers.

I think, GhostReaction, you need to buy what makes you happy. This will make an heirloom that much more valuable; not that anyone is going to sell something with so much sentimental value anyways, right?


----------



## guncollector

mossyoak said:


> green bezeled submariner is a 50th anniversary rolex submariner nothing else is different



Not quite correct. I am wearing the Submariner 16610LV (50th Anniversary edition), right now. This model debuted the new larger hour indices, so that makes it different that previous Submariners. However, IIRC, this new dial configuration will appear on all Submariners made after the debut of the 16610LV.

The "LV", btw, stands form "Lunette Verde", or "green bezel". It is a "Special Edition" as opposed to a "Limited Edition"--meaning that there is no (no matter what you may read elsewhere) finite number of production units. It is a regularly catalogued item by Rolex; though made in far fewer numbers than the standard Submariner.

I like it because to those "in the know", it has a special appeal. However, on the street, while eye-catching, the green bezel doesn't scream Rolex..._as much_...simply because most folks don't associate the green with Rolex.

The "LV" used to command quite a premium...selling for $1000-2500 over list. Don't know if that's still the case, but its definitely still a highly desireable model because of its fewer production numbers.


----------



## GadgetTravel

Oh and by the way. Dont pay list for an Omega or Breitling. Rolexes and Panerais dont get discounted much. About the most I have seen is 5%, typically closer to 3% off list. You might be able to get Breitling and Omega for more like 25% to 30% off list. This has more to do with marketing and supply and demand than quality or in the case of the Panerai, trendiness. But dont pay list, Ive even seen slight discounts on Panerai.


----------



## GhostReaction

Thanks GT for the warning cause I was thinking that I m getting a good deal with those prices. I ll try to check the prices of these watches in Singapore as well. 



GadgetTravel said:


> Oh and by the way. Dont pay list for an Omega or Breitling. Rolexes and Panerais dont get discounted much. About the most I have seen is 5%, typically closer to 3% off list. You might be able to get Breitling and Omega for more like 25% to 30% off list. This has more to do with marketing and supply and demand than quality or in the case of the Panerai, trendiness. But dont pay list, Ive even seen slight discounts on Panerai.


----------



## Flea Bag

Yep! It's not that difficult to get to 20-25% discount but I can confirm that Omega does not allow its dealers to give more than 25%. The only way to get more than that is to do it very hush-hush!

Although I own the Black verison of the Omega GMT Seamaster, I'd say go for the Rolex if it's not too pricy for you. 

Since you've now added the Breitling Chrono Avenger to the list, I'll also add that as a recommendation. It's titanium is good if you have sensitive skin and it's also super-light to the extent that I thought it was plastic. Just amazing.I would have bought it if only it wasn't too large for my wrist! That thing is huge! However, I would avoid the battery powered M1 version although it has some very interesting techincal features like magnetically activated buttons which allows it to be waterproof to 1km depth. A quartz battery powered heirloom just doesn't sound right if you get my drift!

Look towards the automatic version. It is based on one of the most reliable and solid chronograph movements ever that is the Valjoux 7750. The Valjoux is used in many good chronographs of different brands so it's not really exclusive. It's a bit of a Toyota in that sense but is just a time-proven work horse which is very reliable and accurate. Still, I think the Rolex would make a better object of family tradition. The ChronoAvenger by contrast is a bit too scientific and cutting-edge to project such a feel but that's just in my opinion. It's the thought that really counts.


----------



## picard

You should get Oris watch. It is even cheaper than Omega but it still has great movements and quality. The site is www.oris.ch
I am saving up for Oris diver watch. It is awesome. You can get cheaper price if you shop at regular jewlery store. AVoid fancy shopping centers because the price of watches in those stores will be 30% higher than regular stores.


----------



## GadgetTravel

picard said:


> You should get Oris watch. It is even cheaper than Omega but it still has great movements and quality. The site is www.oris.ch
> I am saving up for Oris diver watch. It is awesome. You can get cheaper price if you shop at regular jewlery store. AVoid fancy shopping centers because the price of watches in those stores will be 30% higher than regular stores.



I got 28% off list at an authorized dealer on a Jaeger Le Coultre Master Moon in what I believe is the shopping center with the highest sales per square foot (ie most expensive on average) in the United States. The stores in this mall include Tiffanys, Barney's, Prada, Fendi, Ralph Lauren, etc. I got about 33% off a Breitling at the Tourneau store at the corner of 57th and Madison Avenue. I got about 25% off on an Oris Worldtimer there a few years before. I was offered 20% off list on a Jaeger and I believe also an A. Lange and Sohne at a jewelry store which has two stores, one on Madison Avenue and one in the lobby of the Waldorf Astoria Hotel on Park Avenue. So Im not sure I can agree about the fancy stores 

Basically, almost any store will have the list price on the watch on the price tag. Doesnt matter where. Some stores will not deal from that price. And some will pay list. But some people wont pay list and if you shop it you can find someone who will sell for less, usually a lot less. Different watches have different markups at the dealer, but most are huge. So the profit on a watch is something like 80% for the dealer on most brands. So for most $5000 list price watches they paid like $3000. They all want to sell that watch for $5000, but some will sell it for $3500-$3800.

A conversation I had at Tourneau went something like this, the topic being two watches I was considering getting one or the other of, a Blancpain and a Jaeger. The list price on both was about $6000. 

Me: Im pretty interested in these two, what is your real price on them, the street price.

Salesmen: Oh, we dont usually discount those, they are too popular.

Me: You do if you are going to sell one to me.

Salesmen: Well, what about $4600?


----------



## GhostReaction

Wow, you sure know how to bargain :thumbsup:

My other option is to buy the watch at the Airport duty free zone when I m going back for holiday.


----------



## SimplyJ

One watch series that might make for an interesting collectors item is from Seiko, yes Seiko.

They've developed a new type of watch movement called the Spring Drive. It takes mechanical energy from a mainspring and coverts it into a small electric current to drive the gears. There's no escapement. What you wind up with is a watch with a smooth sweep second hand, just like a Rolex!

www.seikospringdrive.com

You can tell your grandkids that you got one of the early models. If you have about $100K lying around you could get the Credor model. Only 5 will be made!

www.seikospringdrive.com/sonnerie/


----------



## Datasaurusrex

SimplyJ said:


> There's no escapement. What you wind up with is a watch with a smooth sweep second hand, just like a Rolex!


A Rolex's second hand ticks, it just tick really fast in very small increments  Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Double_A

Heirloom watch?

Patek Philippe 5115
Lange 1815


----------



## Fringe

This is interesting. I heard Rolexes were in the shop a lot and not very reliable. Most of you are saying that Rolexes are the way to go. I would love to hear from more Rolex owners.


----------



## Datasaurusrex

Fringe said:


> This is interesting. I heard Rolexes were in the shop a lot and not very reliable. Most of you are saying that Rolexes are the way to go. I would love to hear from more Rolex owners.



Mine has been very reliable. I had it serviced shortly after I bought it, but I counted on that since I bought it used for a screaming good deal (it was a bit abused).

I have several friends who own Rolexes (all Submariners)... One bought his new and has never had it serviced, been 10 years now. Another bought his used about 20 years ago, no problems and it has never been serviced.

Bear in mind that all companies do produce lemons, no matter how reputable they are. So yes I imagine there are some stories about how "my Rolex sucked," but I am pretty confident that those stories are few and far between. The Submariner is a real durable and classy 'tool' watch  

People tend to suggest it, when this sort of question comes up, for a few reasons that everyone has already stated: 1) they tend to hold their value better than average, helped by Rolexes continual price increased on new watches 2) They are, almost unarguably, the most recognized watch... whose name is synonoymous with superb quality, craftsmanship and luxury and also function. 

Are there nicer watches? Yes. Are some less expensive? Yes. But a Rolex is a Rolex


----------



## CLHC

Datasaurusrex said:


> A Rolex's second hand ticks, it just tick really fast in very small increments Mmmmmmmm



But of course it does! It's obvious when one pays really close attention to it. Also, when it's very very quiet, you can hear its mechanics. I can hear mine "purring" when it sits on my dresser in the still of the night! :huh: I've even gotten up to hear it.

Now, what about the Cartier Roadster Chrono? That looks sleek looking! :huh:

Side point—It is claimed that Italy produced what was then the finest watch in the world of its time in 1524. Nowadays, Switzerland occupies that niche.


----------



## GadgetTravel

Double_A said:


> Heirloom watch?
> 
> Patek Philippe 5115
> Lange 1815




Well yea. These are both a wide jump up in quality, luxury and craftsmanship from the watches that were mentioned. Comparing a Rolex, etc to one of these is about like comparing an AA mini-mag to a Surefire A2  And if you compared the price of a gold Rolex to a gold Lange 1815 they arent that different. The Lange is a much better value.

I looked pretty seriously at the Lange 1815. It is a stunning watch, almost unbelievable quality. Looking in the back shows an incredible movement with lots of hand workmanship. Then again the list price was over $10,000. I suspect it is more now do to currency fluctuations. You used to be able to get them for about $8000 but I dont know about now. I decided I wasnt going to spend that much on a watch.

Rolex is what it is because of advertising. They are good watches but they have captured the market with their advertising and marketing. If you ask most people what is the best watch they would probably say Rolex. Somewhat like if you ask most people what the best flashlight is, you will hear Maglite. Maglites of course are decent quality lights. But they arent Surefires. Likewise Rolexes are good watches but they arent Langes, Pateks, APs, Jaegers, Vacherons, Glashuttes, etc.


----------



## GadgetTravel

CHC said:


> But of course it does! It's obvious when one pays really close attention to it. Also, when it's very very quiet, you can hear its mechanics. I can hear mine "purring" when it sits on my dresser in the still of the night! :huh: I've even gotten up to hear it.
> 
> Now, what about the Cartier Roadster Chrono? That looks sleek looking! :huh:
> 
> Side point—It is claimed that Italy produced what was then the finest watch in the world of its time in 1524. Nowadays, Switzerland occupies that niche.



In the latter part of the 1700s the best watches were probably English. Somewhere in the late 1700s, early 1800s it moved to the continent, arguably Paris due to A. L. Breguet. It drifted a bit to Switzerland over the 1800s.


----------



## John N

Fringe said:


> This is interesting. I heard Rolexes were in the shop a lot and not very reliable. Most of you are saying that Rolexes are the way to go. I would love to hear from more Rolex owners.



My GMT Master II has been very reliable. 17 years on my wrist 7x24, including showers. Up mountains, doing construction, going swimming, in the mud, you name it. It's gone where I've gone and done what I've done. I've accidently smacked it against a concrete wall. Aside from the scratches and fading on the bezel, it looks just fine. The saphire crystal looks brand new when cleaned up.

Every other watch I've had I've killed. My last watch, a Casio G Shock looked like it had been through a war - the crystal was all scratched up when the band finally wouldn't stay attached any longer. Admittedly, that one still ran, but it was still broke.

I've never had the GMT serviced, but I've been meaning to get around to it. :-O

Actually, I do plan on getting around to it. And if I decide to have the bezel replaced, it will probably look brand new when it comes back. But it is a toss up. Shiny, or lived in? Hmm.

Nothing wrong with this watch. Just other watches out there that are similar in quality for less money.

-john


----------



## John N

GadgetTravel said:


> Rolex is what it is because of advertising. They are good watches but they have captured the market with their advertising and marketing. If you ask most people what is the best watch they would probably say Rolex. Somewhat like if you ask most people what the best flashlight is, you will hear Maglite. Maglites of course are decent quality lights. But they arent Surefires.



Well said. When I purchased mine I didn't know any better. But I have come to believe exactly what you have said. I don't regret my watch, but if I were to do it over again I would rather not pay extra for the name. Personally I want a good watch. I don't care if anyone else appreciates it, or if they do, I'd rather it be because it is a good watch, not because of a name tag.

-john


----------



## cryhavok

I'd definitely say go with Rolex. My father has an old datejust, bought it new in the early 80's and has never had a single problem with it and also wears it every day. He sent it to a jeweler maybe 3 years ago to have the movement adjusted (was maybe 2-3 seconds a day fast) and now it's back to perfect operation. I believe he bought it for ~$2000 back in the day, and for kicks he asked how much he could get if he sold it. The jeweler appraised it to around $3000. 


I've been wearing a Daytona Chronometer for a few years and it hasn't failed me yet...


----------



## Datasaurusrex

GadgetTravel said:


> Rolex is what it is because of advertising.


Perhaps true to a degree, but let's think about that for a second:

"Rolex *is* where it *is*... the others are not."

And imho, if Rolex was *only* an 'advertising dragon' and nothing else, then they would actually not be where they are. Advertising can indeed carry a POS to the top, but it can't keep it there for the duration.


----------



## John N

GT never claimed it was a POS, indeed he said it was a good product.

-john


----------



## Datasaurusrex

John N said:


> GT never claimed it was a POS, indeed he said it was a good product.
> 
> -john


Dramatic hyperbole as an argumentative tool 

And he did say that 'Rolex got where it was because of advertising' -- implying that it did *not* get to where it is because it's a good product.


----------



## pmsar35

In 1984 my wife won a trip to Bermuda through a Bridal Fair contest at a local department store. While in Bermuda, she insisted that I pick out a nice watch as a wedding present. I've had my Rolex Oyster Perpetual DateJust (18 kt gold and stainless steel) since then. We had it engraved at the store with our names, "Bermuda" and "1984" on the back of the watch.

It has a black dial with a smooth gold bezel...something we hadn't seen in any US stores. Personally, I wanted a GMT II in stainless, but she wanted me to get something more "dressy" as I worked in a bank.

Well, I still work in a bank, although in a much higher position, but that Rolex is still working great. It's been banged up, worn on numerous search and rescue missions (I started volunteering with the local sheriff's SAR team about 4 years after we got married) but have only had it serviced twice...It's a tough watch. A lesser built "dress" watch wouldn't have survived some of the things my Rolex has...

My marriage (and my Rolex) are going on 22 years...

Paul


----------



## CLHC

Nice history on your Rolex DateJust *pmsar35*.

Enjoy!


----------



## GadgetTravel

Datasaurusrex said:


> Dramatic hyperbole as an argumentative tool
> 
> And he did say that 'Rolex got where it was because of advertising' -- implying that it did *not* get to where it is because it's a good product.




Not at all. Maglites are good products too. I didnt say they werent good, they are good. I said they arent the best, or even close to it. The reason that some people think they are is due to the advertising and very good marketing and distribution of the product. Associated with that is a price that I think is out of line compared to the quality. Im not sure this is even controversial.


----------



## GhostReaction

Rolex sure got loads of thumbsup in this thread. 

But what about the Omega? I ve read that the quality are just as good as a Rolex, but not the name. 
They are underdogs compared to Rolex. But how does it fair if we were to compare these two. 
It will be easier to compare flashlights, ie. the beamshots, functions, runtime graphs, type of finishes. But how to compare watches?


----------



## warpdrive

GhostReaction said:


> Rolex sure got loads of thumbsup in this thread.
> 
> But what about the Omega? I ve read that the quality are just as good as a Rolex, but not the name.
> They are underdogs compared to Rolex. But how does it fair if we were to compare these two.
> It will be easier to compare flashlights, ie. the beamshots, functions, runtime graphs, type of finishes. But how to compare watches?


 
Rolex and Omega are my two favorite mainstream luxury watch companies. After buying my Rolex Explorer II and Omega Speedmaster Pro, I have no itch to buy any more watches

I think the build quality and design of Omegas is at least as good or better than Rolex, but for some reason or another, their reliability seems to be lower in my experience. We have two Rolexs, and I own two Omegas and the Rolex watches keep fantastic time right from the factory since day one for years, whereas the Omegas run too fast or slow and needed to be adjusted.

Omega is clearly the more bleeding edge company, as they constantly innovate their designs and movements especially those with the Coaxial based movement. 

I like Rolex for their dependability and accuracy, and classic designs, whereas I like Omega for their more modern designs and innovations.

The Planet Ocean is gorgeous, but I'd buy a GMT Master II over that if I were decided between the two.

I don't like Breitling at all, their designs just look too gimmicky for my taste, and the Panerais are kind of cool, but I'd always be wondering what having a Rolex was like if I were to buy that one first.


----------



## John N

FWIW, we need to remember the accuracy on mechanical watches varies from watch to watch. My GMT Master II isn't what I'd call steller, but it isn't so bad that I've done anything about it. I'll probably try to have it calibrated next time I have it serviced.

-john


----------



## warpdrive

John N said:


> FWIW, we need to remember the accuracy on mechanical watches varies from watch to watch.


 
Of course, but my comment is that Rolex seems to sweat the details before they send them out. I've owned 10 mechanical watches bought new and the Rolex watches were the only ones that amazed me with their accuracy from the factory. 

My EXPII today is running 5 seconds fast after a week of wearing.


----------



## GadgetTravel

warpdrive said:


> Of course, but my comment is that Rolex seems to sweat the details before they send them out. I've owned 10 mechanical watches bought new and the Rolex watches were the only ones that amazed me with their accuracy from the factory.
> 
> My EXPII today is running 5 seconds fast after a week of wearing.



All of their watches are chronometer certified which makes a difference I think. Recently ( few years ago), Breitling has made the committment to certify all of their movements. Other makers may not do all of their movements but if you do a model that is certified it should be about the same as a Rolex on average. I actually got a Nomos that wasnt certified but was astonishingly accurate, well below chromometer certification. 

Jaeger doesnt go through the lab that certifies the chronometers but rather has their own testing program. Not all of their watches are certified, the ones that are are called Master series and for those, each watch is individually tested in different positions and conditions (ie temperature) for 1000 hours and if it doesnt meet spec its is adjusted or rebuilt until it does. The fact that it passed is engraved on the back of the watch.

But you are right, not all do this. My first Oris was a bit more off than I wanted. I tracked it for a while and returned it to Tourneau for a free servicing that comes with the stores warranty and they adjusted it based on the info I told them. It came back at chronometer level.


----------



## Fringe

OK. Now I want a Rolex. I have had my Omega Seamaster for I think 5 or 6 years and I had to have it serviced once. Damn you flashaholics.


----------



## luxlunatic

I'm an Omega man myself, but I've been wanting a Rolex Explorer II white face for some time now. My main 'edw' (every day wear!) is my Omega Seamaster chrono in stainless, love this watch, had it for about 9 years now.





What about vintage watches? No word on any in this thread yet so I will post pics of my small collection. First is another Omega Seamaster chrono, circa 1971, I've had this for about 11 years now.




Soon after I bought this one I found a Heuer (before Tag and Heuer merged) from the same era with a similar design. Both have a domed plex crystal, both automatics.









I love a lot of the new watches out there, (the Planet Ocean is giving me the bug again!) but there are a number of vintage watches out there that I would like to have (Omega Flight Master for one). New watches are easy to obtain (money aside) but a vintage watch you have to hunt down and it makes the purchase and wearing it that much sweeter, kind of like a vintage car, sure they might not have the new technology or run quite as good or as accurate but that is half the fun!!!


----------



## CLHC

Nice watches you've got there *luxlunatic*. Very Nice!


----------



## Arcoholic

I have had all the watches mentioned in the initial post and i must say that the only one i held on to was the Submariner, Omegas come and go but i have to say that they are a very good value for the money. As for Pani`s only time will tell how this brand will hold up in the years to come. 
The cost of maintaining a Rolex is certainly higher and you never really own it you merely "rent" it from your trusted watchmaker by paying him a good sum every few years to keep it looking and running good.
If you have the desire to own a real Rolex do not waste your money by filling the void with 2-3k quality sports watches the urge will not go away trust me.
The only trouble is once you have one you might want more...............
5512,5513,1680, GMT, 14410 and so on.

My two cents


----------



## guncollector

Arcoholic said:


> If you have the desire to own a real Rolex do not waste your money by filling the void with 2-3k quality sports watches the urge will not go away trust me.


resistance is futile


----------



## Flea Bag

GadgetTravel said:


> All of their watches are chronometer certified which makes a difference I think. Recently ( few years ago), Breitling has made the committment to certify all of their movements. Other makers may not do all of their movements but if you do a model that is certified it should be about the same as a Rolex on average. I actually got a Nomos that wasnt certified but was astonishingly accurate, well below chromometer certification.
> 
> Jaeger doesnt go through the lab that certifies the chronometers but rather has their own testing program. Not all of their watches are certified, the ones that are are called Master series and for those, each watch is individually tested in different positions and conditions (ie temperature) for 1000 hours and if it doesnt meet spec its is adjusted or rebuilt until it does. The fact that it passed is engraved on the back of the watch.
> 
> But you are right, not all do this. My first Oris was a bit more off than I wanted. I tracked it for a while and returned it to Tourneau for a free servicing that comes with the stores warranty and they adjusted it based on the info I told them. It came back at chronometer level.



Actually, for the really complicated watches, COSC certification is no longer an achievement. Believe it or not, it's about marketing. To get a movement certified, it only costs a few dollars. We must also keep in mind that most watches which are chronometer certified only have their movements tested. After testing, the movement is sent back to the watch company and inserted into the case where there could be some tampering with the movement. There is usually no further testing for these watches.

For Rolex, they not only get the movement certified but also conduct their own, more stringent accuracy tests on the completed watch for added accuracy. I agree with warpdrive on the solid accuracy of Rolex watches in general. My Omega is 2-3 seconds a days fast where my mother's Rolex was within 1 second even after two or three days. She had a modified diamond version that was around 3-5 seconds a day fast, proof that a Rolex is best left the way it comes out of the factory.


----------



## GadgetTravel

Flea Bag said:


> Actually, for the really complicated watches, COSC certification is no longer an achievement. Believe it or not, it's about marketing. To get a movement certified, it only costs a few dollars. We must also keep in mind that most watches which are chronometer certified only have their movements tested. After testing, the movement is sent back to the watch company and inserted into the case where there could be some tampering with the movement. There is usually no further testing for these watches.
> 
> For Rolex, they not only get the movement certified but also conduct their own, more stringent accuracy tests on the completed watch for added accuracy. I agree with warpdrive on the solid accuracy of Rolex watches in general. My Omega is 2-3 seconds a days fast where my mother's Rolex was within 1 second even after two or three days. She had a modified diamond version that was around 3-5 seconds a day fast, proof that a Rolex is best left the way it comes out of the factory.



That is probably why Jaeger does their own testing for 1000 hours which is done in the case I believe. Ive been told by a jeweler who sold both Rolexes and Omegas that the Omegas were generally more accurate but I have no idea if he was right. There is likely quite a bit of individual variation.


----------



## GhostReaction

You guy make me wanna own both Rolex and Omega 

resistance is indeed futile....

I had a talk with a close colleague and he made an interesting quote; "Rolex are for old men, buy those good modern new watches now and let them age. Get a new Rolex when you hit 50, cause even when bought new they are still the same old design" 
:laughing:  

I warned that he will get  if any Rolex fans hear that


----------



## CLHC

GhostReaction said:


> I had a talk with a close colleague and he made an interesting quote; "Rolex are for old men, buy those good modern new watches now and let them age. Get a new Rolex when you hit 50, cause even when bought new they are still the same old design"


That sort of reminds me of an advertisement I saw on television prior to the Infinity automobiles thinking being sold here in the U.S.A. An older man was talking to a younger fellow while they were sitting in what looks like an exclusive "members only" club lodge. The older gentleman asked why the younger fellow was wearing that watch and what is it that he accomplished. Interesting. . .


----------



## Datasaurusrex

GhostReaction said:


> You guy make me wanna own both Rolex and Omega
> 
> resistance is indeed futile....
> 
> I had a talk with a close colleague and he made an interesting quote; "Rolex are for old men, buy those good modern new watches now and let them age. Get a new Rolex when you hit 50, cause even when bought new they are still the same old design"
> :laughing:
> 
> I warned that he will get  if any Rolex fans hear that




LOL, I'm *far* from 50, and I enjoy my Rolex. 

Going with a *modern new watch* means you have a 98% chance it will be out of style within 2 to 5 years (give or take). The 2% that remain in style (withstand the test of time) might hold or go up in value, the rest will tank like lead in water.

The Rolex sub has a classic style, doesn't really need updating. You also have better than even odds that the Rolex will not just hold it's value over 20 years, but will actually increase in value (if you purchased it used).

Also, sometimes 'old men' know a good thing when they see it because they have a lifetime of experince to draw on, and the young ones just get distracted by the 'bling bling' of the month.


----------



## CLHC

BLANCPAIN Leman GMT Alarm Watch


----------



## farmall

wow


----------



## GhostReaction

I just saw a SEIKO spring drive diver yesterday 
Was amazed that the price was in between the Omega PO and the Rolex Sub. 
600m waterproof, spring driven, a GMT hand, a power indicator hand and its so well made.


----------



## R_L

GhostReaction: where did u see it? singapore?


----------



## GhostReaction

Saw the Spring Drive Marine Master 600m in Dubai, only 1 piece in that store and its going for about USD$3500  for a seiko? 



R_L said:


> GhostReaction: where did u see it? singapore?


----------



## DownUnderLite

Get the ROLEX Submariner 50th anniversary Edition.

Nice green bezel. and appreciating in price!!

And yes!! I'm considered an old man :sigh: in my Profession


----------



## GadgetTravel

GhostReaction said:


> Saw the Spring Drive Marine Master 600m in Dubai, only 1 piece in that store and its going for about USD$3500  for a seiko?




Not sure if that is a good price or not. Those are hot watches, the first really new movement in a watch for a VERY long time. I looked all over Hong Kong for 1 last December. There is 1 listed dealer in NYC, on Fifth Ave. and Im going to try to get down there on Thursday and take a look. Those are pretty high up on my wish list. 

Until this watch came out, Seiko didnt sell any of their high end watches in the US. I was in a big Tokyo department store a couple years ago (the main store of Mitsukoshi in the Nihonbashi area) and they had a couple of separate watch sections. One had sort of high end mass market watches such as Rolex, Cartier, Omega and Breitling. The other main area had the very high end stuff, Patek Philippe, Vacheron Constantin, Lange, Jaeger LeCoultre, Blancpain, Breguet and a few real rare ones, including a Parmigiana Filerge something or other in a display case on the counter with a $130,000 price tag (no, not yen  ). Also in that section were the high end Seikos, some of which have a different brand name, Credor I think it is. They were all autos, not quartz and started at about about $3000 and went up over $10,000. Quality is probably close to the top Swiss and German models. Some of them are quite stunning.


----------



## GhostReaction

The Seiko Spring Drive Marine Master does look as good as a Rolex Sub except for the hands :green:


----------



## R_L

oh my!!! it costs almost like a rolex!!! er... actually i think it could be more ex. :thinking:


----------



## GadgetTravel

R_L said:


> oh my!!! it costs almost like a rolex!!! er... actually i think it could be more ex. :thinking:



Rolexes are pretty much mid price Swiss watches. Traditionally the Japanese have been a lot less but they are coming up in price. They have a tough marketing job though, it is difficult to sell something for $90 and then something that looks more or less the same, even if it is in fact really different, for $9000. That is probably one reason they sell some of their high end stuff under a different brand name; a Toyota/Lexus type attempt at marketing.


----------



## CLHC

Credo Spring Drive Sonniere

www.SeikoSpringDrive.com/Sonnerie


----------



## CLHC

Double post deleted


----------



## GadgetTravel

CHC said:


> Credo Spring Drive Sonniere
> 
> www.SeikoSpringDrive.com/Sonnerie



Oh goodness, a minute repeater. I bet that is what, a couple hundred bucks?


----------



## CLHC

Timepiece esoterica—


----------



## GadgetTravel

Back to the OP. Here is THE classic sports watch, especially if you want it for a family heirloom:

http://www.tic-tock.com/wingates/watch-detail/17658

You might be able to get it for less than that price. A bit more than the submariner but in a different class altogether.


----------



## Roboholic

Hello Ghost,

I want to say that before I became a flashaholic, I was a watch-aholic (still am) and pocket knife-aholic (still am). 
I have had all of the watches or very close. Naturaly I liked them all and it is like they say around here buy all and then sell what you don't like yourself. But that is alot harder with a $4000 dollar watch over a $200 flashlight.
I love my Omega seamaster GMT Co-Axial with glass back. I got this one 10 months ago and have not removed it yet. It has the cool glass back that people like to gaze at. But most importantly the bracelet feels better on the wrist, it keeps better time then my Rolo, plus it has the GMT so if you do travel it is quite useful.
I will never let my Submariner go. It is a classic. It will be a classic in 30 years. You can not go wrong if you want this as a great piece to pass down to your grandson.
My Brietlings never had the same heft as the Rolex or Omega. I want a watch to make me remember if it is not on my wrist. They all had a solid well made feel just not the heft.
That is why I got a Pan. Too big. I thought I would like it but it was quite a tight fit under dress shirts. And BIG. I am not small and used to wearing a Rolex. So I thought I could handle it. I was wrong.
This brings me back to my favorite two Divers. Rolex and Omega. Like has been said earlier, what ever you decide your grandson will think that is the best watch ever. My grandfather did give me a Timex with the twist-a-flex band. I was cool when I got it. And still have it. So get the watch that you want to wear for the next 30 years. All the watches you are looking at will last a very long time.
Just my two cents, Robo


----------



## GhostReaction

I ve bought the watch yesterday 
Thank you for all the helpful advices and feedback in this thread. :thumbsup:

Guess which is it?


----------



## John N

Rolex Sub.

-john


----------



## DownUnderLite

Well?.............

C'mon tell us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GhostReaction

I m sorry to disappoint those who strongly reconmended Rolex.
I got an Omega Planet Ocean in black. 

I know that my heart would not be at ease if I got the Rolex Sub cause I would still be thinking about the Planet Ocean. Its the broad arrow hands that made me so attracted to it.

I ll be getting a Rolex as well.


----------



## cue003

Ghost,

Congrats on your purchase. You got the black face with black bezel on the Omega right? Was it the Chrono or just the "regular" Planet Ocean? Metal or leather band?

Just curious.

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## EricMack

GhostReaction said:


> I m sorry to disappoint those who strongly reconmended Rolex.
> I got an Omega Planet Ocean in black.
> 
> I know that my heart would not be at ease if I got the Rolex Sub cause I would still be thinking about the Planet Ocean.


 
Sounds to me like you made the right decision! :goodjob: Always get what appeals to YOU most, regardless of what everyone else has to say. You want to get a Rolex or something else later, all the better. These things can get quite addicting, you know...


----------



## GadgetTravel

Roboholic said:


> Hello Ghost,
> 
> ...
> My Brietlings never had the same heft as the Rolex or Omega. I want a watch to make me remember if it is not on my wrist. They all had a solid well made feel just not the heft.
> ...
> Just my two cents, Robo




Try a Navitimer next time. Mine is big enough that when I move my wrist quickly I can feel the recoil from the winding cam


----------



## GadgetTravel

GhostReaction said:


> I m sorry to disappoint those who strongly reconmended Rolex.
> I got an Omega Planet Ocean in black.
> 
> I know that my heart would not be at ease if I got the Rolex Sub cause I would still be thinking about the Planet Ocean. Its the broad arrow hands that made me so attracted to it.
> 
> I ll be getting a Rolex as well.




Outstanding choice. Definately the one I would have made, and in large part because of the broad arrow hands as well. Any choice would have been good as long as you got the one you liked on your wrist. Thats what matters.


----------



## GhostReaction

I got this one 











cue003 said:


> Ghost,
> Congrats on your purchase. You got the black face with black bezel on the Omega right? Was it the Chrono or just the "regular" Planet Ocean? Metal or leather band?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Curtis


----------



## hookoo

Pam 111 or the Omega PO in orange. Both great!


----------



## GhostReaction

I got a couple of quick question for Omega PO owner.
How tight does your watch fit on your wrist?

I ve been having the Sea Creature impression on my skin after taking the watch off.

At what time does the date flip over?

Mine flip over to another Date at about 11.57pm. Is this the same for all Omega?

The last question is: am I a watch addict for having bought 7 watches in the past 2 years? I m targeting to own Ball watch end this year and a Rolex Mid next year.

My Omega PO and Brietling for Bently are my 2 heirloom watch. The Rolex would be for "in case I got more than 2 sons." :laughing:

I know I m sort of a flashaholic but not sure if I m a watch addict as well. :thinking:


----------



## cue003

GhostReaction said:


> My Omega PO and Brietling for Bently are my 2 heirloom watch. The Rolex would be for "in case I got more than 2 sons." :laughing:
> 
> I know I m sort of a flashaholic but not sure if I m a watch addict as well. :thinking:



Brietling for Bentley is a great watch... rather large but extremely nice. Do you have Bentley?


Curtis


----------



## CLHC

Nice pic shots of your Omega *GhostReaction*. :thumbsup:

My mom has been wearing her Omega since 1973 (bought from Conrad-Zales Jewelers in Honolulu Hi). It has only been serviced twice all these years and still keeps time (advancing 5 minutes)!

Enjoy!


----------



## GhostReaction

I could only wish that the watch comes with free Bently :shakehead:

The Brietling for Bently is indeed large but all the chrono faces on it make it look smaller and less of a wall clock on the wrist.



cue003 said:


> Brietling for Bentley is a great watch... rather large but extremely nice. Do you have Bentley?
> 
> 
> Curtis


----------



## warpdrive

GhostReaction said:


> I got a couple of quick question for Omega PO owner.
> How tight does your watch fit on your wrist?
> 
> I ve been having the Sea Creature impression on my skin after taking the watch off.
> 
> At what time does the date flip over?
> 
> Mine flip over to another Date at about 11.57pm. Is this the same for all Omega?
> 
> The last question is: am I a watch addict for having bought 7 watches in the past 2 years? I m targeting to own Ball watch end this year and a Rolex Mid next year.
> 
> My Omega PO and Brietling for Bently are my 2 heirloom watch. The Rolex would be for "in case I got more than 2 sons." :laughing:
> 
> I know I m sort of a flashaholic but not sure if I m a watch addict as well. :thinking:


 
The date flip will vary from watch to watch. Don't worry about it, it is normal for the date to flip at something other than midnight.

The emblems on the back do leave an impression on my wrist. I generally wear my watches so they are tight enough that they don't slide up and down.


----------



## Datasaurusrex

warpdrive said:


> The date flip will vary from watch to watch. Don't worry about it, it is normal for the date to flip at something other than midnight.



Rolexs tend to flip at midnight, and complete the flip by 12:05. I've heard this is very consistant from watch to watch. 

That is the 'norm,' and iirc one of the 'tells' for high quality fakes (they don't duplicate that consistancy, or that speed on the flip).


----------



## GhostReaction

I m pretty sure mine is not a fake  I bought it from a local AD in a boutique.

You re saying that Rolex date would take 5 minutes to flip? 
My Omega PO date flips at 11.57 in a blink


----------



## Arcoholic

My Sub flips the date in a blink of an eye at 12.00 and 2 seconds.
GMT models tend to take a while longer.


----------



## Datasaurusrex

GhostReaction said:


> I m pretty sure mine is not a fake  I bought it from a local AD in a boutique.
> 
> You re saying that Rolex date would take 5 minutes to flip?
> My Omega PO date flips at 11.57 in a blink



Sorry, I should haev said *less than* 5 minutes 

Mine flips in a blink of the eye too, right at midnight.


----------



## CLHC

Same here with my Datejust. Exactly on time at 12:00 Midnight. Highly interesting to wait and watch it "flip" on through! :huh:


----------



## Perfectionist

What do y'all think of Rado ?? 

My father has a DiaStar and reckons they are the best watches in the world !!

Bless him !


----------



## GadgetTravel

Perfectionist said:


> What do y'all think of Rado ??
> 
> My father has a DiaStar and reckons they are the best watches in the world !!
> 
> Bless him !




I love the designs. I think they look great.


----------



## CLHC

Interesting that some of the watches mentioned here have stratospheric prices. I saw one called Gianni Vivé Sulman that retails for $520,000.00 USD (£322,000 GBP) which only five (5) are expected to be made a year. Then there's the most expensive watch (I think :thinking in the world—Chopard that sells for twenty-five million dollars $25,000,000.00 USD! ! ! :huh:

As for dependability through the years? I don't know since these ones are waaay out of my league—


----------



## warpdrive

GhostReaction said:


> I m pretty sure mine is not a fake  I bought it from a local AD in a boutique.
> 
> You re saying that Rolex date would take 5 minutes to flip?
> My Omega PO date flips at 11.57 in a blink


 
Don't worry, it's not a fake. Rolex watches use a different movement so you can't compare it to Omega. 

I've had a Seamaster Pro shipped brand new from Omega factory which flipped at 11:45. 

If it bothers you, you can get the service center to adjust it for you.


----------



## warpdrive

Datasaurusrex said:


> Rolexs tend to flip at midnight, and complete the flip by 12:05. I've heard this is very consistant from watch to watch.
> 
> That is the 'norm,' and iirc one of the 'tells' for high quality fakes (they don't duplicate that consistancy, or that speed on the flip).


 
We are talking about Omega. Different movement. I've seen Omega's vary as much as 15 minutes from the factory. My Speedmaster Automatic flipped at 12:20


----------



## Samoan

Great Choice.

I went through the same decision about 3 years ago and went with the Omega. Never looked back. Mine loses about 5 seconds a week (yes, week) but that's just luck considering this is a mechanical device.

Now that I look at my watch I do need to get it cleaned up a little and get the scratches buffed out.

The thing that drew me away from Rolex was the increase in price of their new prices in the last 10 years. Skyrocketed for no reason other than demand and marketing. Just my opinion.

Again, great choice.

-F


----------



## GhostReaction

After more than a week wearing the PO, I am pleasantly suprised that it gained 8 seconds for the past 8 days! Thats 1 seconds / day average 
FYI my Breitling loses 2 sec a day which is good enough for me but the PO is outstanding. 

I ve compared my PO with a friend's Rolex Sea Dweller 4000 yesterday over dinner. 
The Rolex SD feels slightly lighter than the Omega PO. 
I still prefer the overall more modern outlook of my PO than his SD, but there is just so much allure in the CROWN logo alone :duh2:
It is just SO distinctive and very high profile symbol. 

Anyway, my friend was also impressed with the PO and it would be his next watch


----------



## hanzo

Aloha! 

My first post here. I have a Rolex, Breitling & Tag Heuer. I like the Breitling the best. It is the most rugged, but also biggest and heaviest of the three. I also think it is the best value and least presumptuous of the three. I see too many guys wearing Rolex's as a status symbol type thing.

My Breitling is the SuperOcean SteelFish Plus. I really like it. Depth rated to 6600 feet. The titanium one will go 10000. I don't expect to survive either of those depths and I don't care that the watch can. The Submariner is rated at 1000.

Oh, and it is about half the cost of a Submariner.


----------

